# Recurring golf dreams or nightmares



## North Mimms (Sep 9, 2013)

This post of SLH made me think...


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			LOL - I have a recurring nightmare where I am on a tee and trying to find somewhere to tee up. But no matter where I try I can't make a swing at the ball for some reason or another, and any place I might find to tee up where I *can *make a swing there is something like a wall a couple of yards in front of the tee that I can't possible get a shot over or around to get anywhere near the fairway.

And of course - all the time I am trying to find a spot to tee up, my FCs are getting frustrated waiting for me they having played (somehow) and the groups are piling up behind me.  But I'm sooo frustrated about not being able to find somewhere to tee up in my anger I REFUSE to let them play through AAAAAAARGHHHH
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a recurring golf dream or nightmare?
I have dreamed at least 3 times that I have been INSIDE the clubhouse and trying to play a shot to get back on the course, getting people to move furniture and opening windows...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2013)

From other thread

LOL - I had it last night. This time I had the added dream where I end up hitting it into unholy crap - I think I just end up hitting it anywhere just to get off the tee. When I get in there to look for my ball I start finding more and more balls but none are mine - and it's wet and I start sinking in the water and it's stagnant water so stinks...and that's why so many unclaimed balls are in there - so get out.

Weird that a few have the 'unable to make a swing and tee off' nightmare. I hate it. Sometimes it's like I'm in a walled driving range with only the front open - but then when at last I find a spot I can tee it and swing walls appear oput of nowhere to be in my line.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 9, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			This post of SLH made me think...


Do you have a recurring golf dream or nightmare?
I have dreamed at least 3 times that I have been INSIDE the clubhouse and trying to play a shot to get back on the course, getting people to move furniture and opening windows...
		
Click to expand...

I have a very similar dream to SLH. There has to be a meaning to it.
BTW, getting those people to rearrange the furniture and open windows puts you in breach of the rules. You can't improve your line of play. Believe it or not this DID happen in the 1974 English Amateur Championship at Moortown. Nigel Denham played a miraculous recovery shot from the clubhouse bar which was not deemed out of bounds. He opened a window, through which he played one of _the _recovery shots of all time. One of the members was heard to comment that there should be a two pint penalty. Denham went on to win and the R&A were forced to admit later that he should have been penalised. True story.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 9, 2013)

North Mimms said:



			This post of SLH made me think...


Do you have a recurring golf dream or nightmare?
I have dreamed at least 3 times that I have been INSIDE the clubhouse and trying to play a shot to get back on the course, getting people to move furniture and opening windows...
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see this post from SLH but I have *exactly* the same dream as he does (glad it's not just me)


----------



## Leftie (Sep 9, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I didn't see this post from SLH but I have *exactly* the same dream as he does (glad it's not just me)
		
Click to expand...


And me.  Fellow golfers have no problem but being of the "other persuasion" I can't find a suitable spot to tee up. There is even one tee where the only way I can play my tee shot is through an open window. Yeh. I know. I can play all the shots - but not necessarily in the right order


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 9, 2013)

_LOL - I have a recurring nightmare where I am on a tee and trying to find somewhere to tee up. But no matter where I try I can't make a swing at the ball for some reason or another, and any place I might find to tee up where I _*can make a swing there is something like a wall a couple of yards in front of the tee that I can't possible get a shot over or around to get anywhere near the fairway.*

Click to expand...






Sweep said:



			I have a very similar dream to SLH. There has to be a meaning to it.



Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			I didn't see this post from SLH but I have *exactly* the same dream as he does (glad it's not just me)
		
Click to expand...




Leftie said:



			And me.  

Click to expand...




This is one freaky thread coz i have it aswell . i think its whem im frustrated at work or doing stuff at home , i do get fair frustrated & thick in the dream anyhow ha ha


----------



## rosecott (Sep 9, 2013)

Leftie said:



			And me.  Fellow golfers have no problem but being of the "other persuasion" I can't find a suitable spot to tee up. There is even one tee where the only way I can play my tee shot is through an open window. Yeh. I know. I can play all the shots - but not necessarily in the right order 

Click to expand...

Left-handers deserve everything that can be thrown at them. Every course I have ever played has been a left-hander's course.


----------



## lobthewedge (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the same kind of dream, trying to hit a shot and cant take a swing because of walls, furniture, trees and other obscure objects.  Gets really frustrating and you think why the hell has someone built this wall so close to the tee!

Last night I dreamed that I had cracked a drive down the middle only to find the ball resting on the seat of restaurant/diner booth.  I could see the shot but couldnt get a proper swing because of the table, seats and then a few walls appeared as well.

The amateur psychologist in me says that it is to do with being frustrated at not being able to play more.  That you have the potential to be better but things get in the way and restrict you, be it work, family, weather or time in general.  In your dreams these restrictions manifest themselves as physical obstructions and stop you hitting the shots you want to.

Just a theory.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Sep 9, 2013)

Weirdos


----------



## Ian_S (Sep 9, 2013)

I used to have one when I played cricket where a wicket would fall and I'd have to go get padded up, but then another one would fall and I'd be next in but I can't get my pads on. Then another wicket and I'd be due in, still not padded up, can't find my kit. Then people would be saying "come on" but no, I still couldn't get my pads on and so on it went.

Weird the dreams you have about your sport. Not had a golf one like that yet.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Same dream I have, spooooooooooooky.


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweep said:



			I have a very similar dream to SLH. There has to be a meaning to it.
BTW, getting those people to rearrange the furniture and open windows puts you in breach of the rules. You can't improve your line of play. Believe it or not this DID happen in the 1974 English Amateur Championship at Moortown. Nigel Denham played a miraculous recovery shot from the clubhouse bar which was not deemed out of bounds. He opened a window, through which he played one of _the _recovery shots of all time. One of the members was heard to comment that there should be a two pint penalty. Denham went on to win and the R&A were forced to admit later that he should have been penalised. True story.


Click to expand...

I call shenanigans unless the committee had deemed the club house an integral part of the course  

My recurring nightmare is a 1 foot putt that will not go in and always leaves a 1 foot return putt. Goes round the hole, power lips, bounces out and never finishes in the hole.  

I have a recurring dream where I am playing a course made up of bits of other course I have played, . Weather and conditions are perfect and if I can think of a shot I can pull it off.  Never play it perfectly. Occasionally go in the rough but I can play miraculous recovery shots. 

The nightmare is more likely to happen!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweep said:



			I have a very similar dream to SLH. There has to be a meaning to it.
BTW, getting those people to rearrange the furniture and open windows puts you in breach of the rules. You can't improve your line of play. Believe it or not this DID happen in the 1974 English Amateur Championship at Moortown. Nigel Denham played a miraculous recovery shot from the clubhouse bar which was not deemed out of bounds. He opened a window, through which he played one of _the _recovery shots of all time. One of the members was heard to comment that there should be a two pint penalty. Denham went on to win and the R&A were forced to admit later that he should have been penalised. True story.


Click to expand...

There was a question on that scenario in the R&A golf quiz, and he was allowed to move the furnishings that were not fixed if I remember correctly.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Similar, but my recurring dream is not being able to find anywhere to tee the ball up. Everyones waiting for me and the ball just won't sit on the tee. I seem to spend ages trying to find somewhere... Reminds me of a recurring dream Ii used to have when I was Diving. Just couldn't find the Regulator when I was underwater. It usually ended with me realizing that I could breathe underwater. Used to frighten the living daylights out of me...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a recurring nightmare. It occurs every time I face a chip shot.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 9, 2013)

Super spooky
I have EXACTLY this type of dream
Usually it's just not being able to get the tee shot away, then ball won't stay on tee, then often I realise the tee shot is from inside some kind of she'd through a window , with the tee on a table that you don't have the room to stand on, and if you could the table then tilts really badly, and then you note that you need to hit a slice but the window is in the wrong place, and then you have to tee it off a 1m high tee, that won't then go into the artificial table-teeing ground, and then the fairway turns into a forest .

That one is actually frighteningly common, and I would seriously love to know what unit means, or at least why so many of us are having it.
Personally I think it's a kind of Close Encounters thing, and we're all about to be "visited" by golfing aliens 


There's a new one I've recently started to have, which involves at least one hole being played in the middle of a town and having to hit driver down a busy street and round corners etc

If you don't hear from me,then I'll be playing golf on Mars with my alien abductors in the Universal Ryder Cup


----------



## CMAC (Sep 9, 2013)

I find it incredibly spooky that so many of you have the exact same dream...........I like psychology and it's interpretation.....

The amateur psycho in me finds this fascinating and I have a good idea what it means but will reserve my amateur analysis for now


----------



## Sweep (Sep 9, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			There was a question on that scenario in the R&A golf quiz, and he was allowed to move the furnishings that were not fixed if I remember correctly.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It seems they were careful not to break _club_ rules. They made him take his shoes off, otherwise he would have been in breach of a no golf shoes in the bar rule!


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweep said:



			It seems they were careful not to break _club_ rules. They made him take his shoes off, otherwise he would have been in breach of a no golf shoes in the bar rule!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::thup:


----------



## Pro Zach (Sep 9, 2013)

The dreams simply mean you are all nutters. 

Having an amateur psycho in you is much more serious.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Pro Zach said:



			The dreams simply mean you are all nutters. 

Having an amateur psycho in you is much more serious. 

Click to expand...

Given your forum name , you must know what you saying.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 9, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Super spooky

There's a new one I've recently started to have, which involves at least one hole being played in the middle of a town and having to hit driver down a busy street and round corners etc
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I get that as well in mine.

Now this is getting _really_ weird :mmm::mmm:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Leftie said:



			Yup. I get that as well in mine.

Now this is getting _really_ weird :mmm::mmm:
		
Click to expand...

   +1 We are not alone.:lol:


----------



## Leftie (Sep 9, 2013)

Do any of you other weido's have young nubile persons in your dreams wanting to play with your equipment?

Sadly for me, not for a long time now..... 

Mind you, there was one recently ................  :mmm::mmm:


----------



## KJT123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quick search on google finds this : 

http://thesandtrap.com/t/33298/golf-nightmares

Looks like its not just us guys.

Creepy


----------



## Pro Zach (Sep 10, 2013)

Am I the only sane one left? Or am I currently having a nightmare were I'm the only one who doesn't have nightmares?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 10, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have a recurring nightmare. It occurs every time I face a chip shot.
		
Click to expand...

If you meet up with me I can fix your chipping in 1 easy 12 hour session.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 10, 2013)

It is a common theme...to do with being anxious, not letting people down interpreted as delay to partners on the tee.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 10, 2013)

I've never had a recurring, or any golf dream that doesn't involve the Playboy golf team but that's for another forum


I do however, pick a course and start to play it to aid in going to sleep, I don't recall ever getting past the 4th hole.........better than counting sheep.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 10, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			I've never had a recurring, or any golf dream that doesn't involve the Playboy golf team but that's for another forum


I do however, pick a course and start to play it to aid in going to sleep, I don't recall ever getting past the 4th hole.........better than counting sheep.
		
Click to expand...

That depends if the sheep is standing behind you preventing you from making a backswing, that's what most of us would experience


----------



## CMAC (Sep 10, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That depends if the sheep is standing behind you preventing you from making a backswing, that's what most of us would experience 

Click to expand...

as long as it's not in front of you at a cliff edge   if that happens seek counselling!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 10, 2013)

My last club used to put the tee blocks on the 18th so close to the back fence that I could not use any club longer than a 4i without hitting the fence. Great on a 400 yard hole, in a medal.

No wonder I left.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2013)

sev112 said:



			There's a new one I've recently started to have, which involves at least one hole being played in the middle of a town and having to hit driver down a busy street and round corners etc
		
Click to expand...

Yessss - I get this one as well.  Playing a course as normal then all of a sudden there's a hole that requires me to play down a street and round buildings, along roads...of course I have no idea where I'm going...


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't believe how many freaks there are on this site!!!
I think I might set up a golfers counselling service, I could make a fortune out of you lot!


----------



## sev112 (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel so much happier now that I know that I'm not alone
I have soooooo been wanting to post in here about this for years but have been too embarrassed to do so

We need
1. An article in the mag ( Mike / Nick? )
2. Associated analysis by some professional dream reader


----------



## Captainron (Sep 10, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			From other thread

LOL - I had it last night. This time I had the added dream where I end up hitting it into unholy crap - I think I just end up hitting it anywhere just to get off the tee. When I get in there to look for my ball I start finding more and more balls but none are mine - and it's wet and I start sinking in the water and it's stagnant water so stinks...and that's why so many unclaimed balls are in there - so get out.

Weird that a few have the 'unable to make a swing and tee off' nightmare. I hate it. Sometimes it's like I'm in a walled driving range with only the front open - but then when at last I find a spot I can tee it and swing walls appear oput of nowhere to be in my line.
		
Click to expand...

I've had a very similar dream! oo:


----------



## sev112 (Sep 10, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I've had a very similar dream! oo:
		
Click to expand...

Bloody high handicappers !  
We're talking multiple nightmares here, not one offs - must be a function of handicap I think


----------

